# Marillenbaumfrage



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Apr. 2011)

Hey 
Mal kurz zu einer etwas ungewöhnlicheren frage 
Mein 1 jahr alter marillenbaum wurde vergangene woche von bibern aufgefressen... Jetzt ragen noch ca. 30 cm vom stamm (mit einem durchmesser von ca. 4 cm) aus der erde aber rund um den stamm treiben kleine knospen aus.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann aus dem baum nochmal etwas werden oder sollen wir ihn ganz rausschmeißen ??

Danke und LG oli!


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hallo Oli,

wenn das ein Baum aus dem Handel und kein Sämling aus dem Garten war, ist das, was da austreibt, vermutlich die Unterlage, auf der die tatsächliche Marillensorte veredelt wurde. Da wird nicht das bei rauskommen, was Du haben wolltest, sondern mit viel Pech etwas völlig ungenießbares.

Schmeiss ihn raus, pflanze einen neuen und schütze den Stamm mit einer Rolle Kaninchendraht (aber nicht zu eng).


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

hey 
aber die knospen wachsen am stamm, nicht aus der erde 
sry 
lg


----------



## Limnos (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hi

Wenn Du veredeln kannst, könntest Du aus dem Stumpf noch etwas machen. Es wäre dann ein sog. Fußstamm. Dazu brauchst 4-6 Edelreiser von einem, besser von zwei verschiedenen Marillenbäumen, die Du dann draufpfropfen müsstest. Aus den Knospen darunter lässt man ein-zwei Reiser wachsen, bis man sieht, dass die Edelreiser  zumindest teilweise angewachsen sind. Danach kappt man auch die. Es ist viel Arbeit und verlangt Geschicklichkeit, aber es wäre ein Anlass das Pfropfen zu üben.  Neu kaufen ist natürlich einfacher.
PS ich hab´s einmal versucht, aber es ist mir misslungen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

hey,
ohhh gott... Ich glaube nicht dass das gut geht mit dem veredeln...
also aus dem stamm kann aber jetzt also nix mehr werden auch wenn zahlreiche knospen raussprießen?!

LG oli


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Nein, Speedy, aus dem Stamm wird nix Vernünftiges werden. Die sog. Unterlagen werden nach ihren Wuchseigenschaften ausgesucht und nicht nach den Früchten. Kauf Dir einen neuen Baum, es erspart Dir eine Menge Enttäuschung und Du verlierst kein Jahr, denn die meisten Bäumchen brauchen ein bisschen, bis sie vernünftig tragen.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

oke danke!
Bis wann spätestens sollte ich das bäumchen eingesetzt haben??

LG oli


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Ich weiss nicht, wie bei Euch die Klimalage so ist, aber jetzt ist schon die richtige Zeit. Containerware kannst Du aber eigentlich das ganze Jahr pflanzen, aber ich persönlich finde das Frühjahr am besten, weil der Baum bis zum Herbst Zeit hat, anständig einzuwurzeln.


----------



## Jürgen E (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hallo Oli,

falls die Veredlungsstelle unterhalb der neuen Knospen ist, müßte doch der aufgepfropfte obere Teil durch die Knospen wieder wachsen.
Wenn oberhalb, dann hilft wohl nur neupflanzen

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

hey 
@blumenelse: Ich komme aus Hainburg (östlich von Wien), also "recht" mildes wetter 
@Jürgen: Ich stell morgen mal ein foto rein und dann könnt ihr mir vlt mehr sagen 

LG oli


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hallo Oli,

wenn bei Euch die Winter mild bis normal sind, dann ist der Herbst die bessere Wahl zum Pflanzen eh die bessere Zeit (gilt übrigens für Stauden, Bäume und Büsche). 

Bei uns hier oben ist es nur besser, solche frostempfindlichen Früchtchen wie Aprikose und Pfirsich besser im Frühjahr zu setzen. 

Aber schauen wir morgen erstmal, ob sich die Veredelungsstelle noch lokalisieren lässt.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

hallo,
hier mal ein  foto 







Hoffe mal die helfen weiter 

Danke und LG oli


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Ne, Oli, das kannst Du beim Bilderrätsel einstellen - aber sehen kann man da nix.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

ohhhh sry XD hab nicht bemerkt dass das soooo klein ist 

Da, jetzt sollte man was erkennen 

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=476648-1302535975.jpg&size=original


----------



## Jürgen E (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hi Oli,

ich denke, die Veredlungsstelle ist 10 cm über dem Boden.
Ich würde ihn wachsen lassen und dann die Triebe zu gegebener Zeit in Form schneiden.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## fbr (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Marillenbaumfrage*

Hallo Oli,
wenn Du einen neuen aus dem Container nimmst geht das noch, also los zum Obi oder zum Murlasits und hol Dir einen neuen.
Die Frage ist, wo wurde der Veredeler aufgepfropft?
Gib mal den Rindenmulch weg und mach Fotos von 4 Seiten 
Bei Marillen eher oben bei uns in der Gegend


----------

